# buy AOC Razor e2043Fs



## nion99 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi guys,
i was thinking of buying a new led monitor(20 inch).
is the new aoc razor series good enough?
my budget is around 7k
thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah its quite good.. i have heard they are also giving 3yrs warranty too.. this wud b the best option for you.. and confirm for warranty before buyin..
also gives u attractive features like World’s Slimmest LED monitor with illuminated touch key base and VESA wall mount with tilt functionality, Low power consumption,green packaging, eco mode and image ratio exchange..... 

go for it...


----------

